# Is she hyper, or...?



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

My baby Luna came home on Sunday and she's had time to settle in. She's been very quiet these last couple of days.

Today, I fed her a lot of millet and cilantro, which she has grown to like. However, at around 6:45-ish, she suddenly got REALLY hyper... Climbing around the cage, flapping around, tearing up the toys that until just then she had never even touched... And also the whitish part of her poop suddenly got a little greenish tinge, which I hope is because she started eating veggies.

I let her out in the backyard (her cage is outside right next to the door) yesterday, but she seemed to have a mini panic attack so I got her back inside.

She started screaming when she heard parrots in the distance (escaped parrots have started populating southern California). What's wrong with her? @[email protected] I remember reading that birds get very vocal at dawn and dusk, but I don't think they get this vocal...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am not sure but the green tinged urates could be from stress, veggies dont change them like that. keep watch on it if it doesnt settle then you should be concerned. 

when you said you brought her outside, do you mean her whole cage with her in it or her outside of the cage outside?

she may just have felt more playful, i find mine have a boost of energy in the evening as well


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

And now she's sitting on her favorite perch, grinding her beak... Is she just a weirdo? LOL


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

The stress makes sense... She did just have a boatload of trauma on Sunday -____- My uncle clipped her wings and brought her to my house in a shoebox, of all things...

And I brought her outside of the cage outside, like in the open air of my backyard, because she surprise attacked me and jumped out. It's happened twice now @[email protected]


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is VERY dangerous. clipped birds can still fly away, if you dont want to lose your bird, i would not bring your bird out of the cage outside without a harness. and predators can and DO take pet birds right from your shoulder or side even, its not safe to do so. 

members here have lost clipped birds outside from them flying away or a predator taking them. its not worth the risk. and if you feel there are no hawks where you live, being a bird watcher myself with very good knowledge of most of the birds of prey in north america i can give you a list of several urban hawks that hunt in CITIES and many specialize in birds.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Eek. Okay @[email protected] she kinda just jumped out. Guess I can't exactly take her out until she learns to step up then so I can take her inside the house...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you get her a harness? it would be a better option if you cant bring her inside either...

and caution with caging the bird outside, hawks WILL go after caged birds outside!


warning, these may scare some people, but this is showing an example of it and why it is not safe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkYvBASeyhQ

notice the talons fit nicely through the cage bars...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djGz8qsFhXw


its not worth the risk or the stress to your bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

SoraRyuuzaki said:


> Eek. Okay @[email protected] she kinda just jumped out. Guess I can't exactly take her out until she learns to step up then so I can take her inside the house...


You shouldn't ever even take her out of the cage outside of the house. Take the cage inside, THEN take her out.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

I am allowed to take Luna inside the house to play, but her cage is under a patio in the backyard literally right next to the glass door to the backyard. I'm still working on getting my mom to let me keep her in my room, but she's still not very open to the idea quite yet.

I haven't taken her inside the house yet because she hasn't learned to step up 100% of the time (she has only done so after a lot of patience, and that's been all of thrice since she's been home) and she doesn't like to stay on my finger (or the wooden perch I use as well to get her back in) long enough for me to even turn around after I've gotten her out of her cage. I would like a harness, but I have no idea how those work @[email protected]


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> You shouldn't ever even take her out of the cage outside of the house. Take the cage inside, THEN take her out.


Okay, I'll try that tomorrow. The cage is big and heavy, but it has wheels, so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

to be flat out honest, its not an ideal situation and this is also dangerous regardless where the cage is outside. hawks are not scared of patios and houses. not just hawks, but raccoons and possums will also attempt to break into a cage, and raccoons are highly intelligent and will figure out how to open a cage door. my family has raised raccoons, believe me, they are among the most intelligent animals in north america


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For now, you need to work on taming her before you take her out. You can work with her in the cage so that she isn't in any danger of escaping. The problem with an unharnessed or caged bird outside is that they can still fly even if clipped, especially if a strong wind gets them. We had a member a couple years ago have a bird escape and she watched as hawks grabbed him right out of the air. So for now, work on taming her in the cage, once she is willing to stay on your finger, THEN bring her out of the cage and put her in a traveling cage to bring her inside.

There is nothing wrong with a shoebox, its a safe way to transport a bird. Pet stores use boxes all the time.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Yikes. Definitely time to amp up my efforts.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If she isn't tame, that makes it even riskier to try and work with her out of the cage outside. Please don't do it anymore, under any circumstances. If you do, it's really just a matter of time before something happens.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and help. Idk. My mom and my dad aren't cexactly convinced that animals have feelings -_____- no compassion for animals, really. They think Luna is cute and all... My mom just really doesn't want the feathers and poop in the house. I've been trying to convince her otherwise, but it's hard :/

Since she stumbled out the first couple of times, I've been a lot more careful. I'm definitely going to get her to step up soon so I can take her inside though.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't tried working with her outside. She flew out twice and I got her back in... That's the extent of it. The rest has been me working with her while she's inside the cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you may want to read this thread as well

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14984&highlight=hawk+cage


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> My mom just really doesn't want the feathers and poop in the house. I've been trying to convince her otherwise, but it's hard :/


Ask your mother to give you a two-week trial period, where she agrees to let you keep the bird in your room and you agree to clean up the mess every day. Then keep your side of the bargain!!! Change the cage paper every day, vacuum up any loose feathers or seed shells that fall on the floor, and clean up any poop that lands outside the cage. This will show your mother that having a bird in the house isn't such a bad thing, and maybe she'll let you keep Luna in your room all the time.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah. I just managed to get her inside the house today (thanks, sis!) after a little scuffle with my dad... Thankfully, it's easier for my sis and me to persuade him into a trial period without my mom because my mom.hadn't come home from work yet. So for now, she's right next to the ancestral memorial table (I have no idea how ban tho translates into English). He says if she starts smelling, she goes back outside, but I don't think it'll be that hard to change her papers before it stinks, with the amount of time I've been spending with her  my parents are still skeptical about why I should keep her inside, but hey. It's a start...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

SoraRyuuzaki said:


> Yeah. I just managed to get her inside the house today (thanks, sis!) after a little scuffle with my dad... Thankfully, it's easier for my sis and me to persuade him into a trial period without my mom because my mom.hadn't come home from work yet. So for now, she's right next to the ancestral memorial table (I have no idea how ban tho translates into English). He says if she starts smelling, she goes back outside, but I don't think it'll be that hard to change her papers before it stinks, with the amount of time I've been spending with her  my parents are still skeptical about why I should keep her inside, but hey. It's a start...


Bird poop doesn't smell.  So it shouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

My mom just got home and won't stop telling me how much she dislikes having Luna inside the house... -____- But meh, hopefully, she'll get used to it.

What's even better is that there's a pair of red lights that we always keep on right on the table next to her, so that should eliminate night frights during this delicate period... I don't want to give her any other reasons to kick her out of the house


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a start, change the papers daily and they shouldnt smell.

ive gone on vacation for a few days and the cage paper had been left as i did not expect my friend to change the papers on all the cages we changed them good before we left. after 2 nights, the cage still did not smell, but to be safe, change every day  remove fresh foods on time and clean up those little messes. birds can be messy, but they dont smell.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

I just feel bad for Luna @[email protected] She was finally starting to get settled in outside, then I pull this one on her...

I did see a hawk on the electrical wires out in my backyard yesterday while I was with Luna, though. She started flattening up til she looked anorexic. For me, that was it... I had to get her inside.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she will settle better indoors than out  just keep your end of the deal, who knows maybe your parents will start seeing how birds can be


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Idk. Now that my mom is back home, my dad went on the offensive again -___- They only poop so much... She's PUNY, and her poop is puny-ER. It can't possibly smell that much -___-


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Meh. My sister gave our parents trouble over tennis. I can give them trouble over Luna


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm glad they let you bring her in. My parents were very similar when I was growing up. My mother thinks that animals in the house are disgusting. I wasn't allowed to have pets growing up. I know it bothers her so bad that both me and my sister are huge animals lovers. My sister has 3 LARGE dogs inside her house and even a ferret and some pigeons. My mom hates it


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha, sounds like my mom... Thank god my sister asked to play with Luna or else she wouldn't even be inside right now! Poor Luna is all fluffed up in a covered corner of her cage right now, but better than being outside with that hawk on the prowl... My friend told me recently about a hawk who scared her budgies to death-- literally  it just perched outside their cage and stared and gave the lot of them a heart attack


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can happen, birds are very sensitive to some things. 

I battled with my parents over pets in the house all the time. They'd be in for a bit then get too "smelly" and be put outside but in FL this is not a good idea for animals such as guinea pigs. They did not make it and I had to explain to my parents that the heat is too much for them. Thankfully my parents now have a back porch that's where my mom keeps her birds and my brother's ferret lol.


----------

